# More bike lane closures for GG Bridge



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Saw this in an email from San Francisco Bicycle Coalition:

*GG Bridge Detour for Better Bike Access*
The west sidewalk of the Golden Gate Bridge will be closed again for a few months, this time to create a better, smoother new pathway approach. From January 17th to approximately April 1st (weather depending), bicycle traffic will roll on the bridge's east sidewalk around the clock, sharing the narrow right-of-way with pedestrians -- please be extra alert and courteous as you make your way across.

The Golden Gate National Parks Conservancy and National Park Service are making improvements to the section of the Battery East Bay Trail on the south end of the bridge, including the portion leading onto the west sidewalk; this construction effort is the final phase of improvements on the Battery East Bay Trail and will include installation of dedicated bicycle and pedestrian lanes, trail re-surfacing and grade improvements, replaced fencing and lighting, and construction of the Fort Point Vista. In addition to the west sidewalk closure, detours through the Golden Gate Bridge plaza will change over the three month period to accommodate other construction activities so mind the detour and take it easy riding across everyone's favorite giant orange landmark, and we'll look forward to a terrific new pathway before long.

Not looking forward to being on the east side 24/7 again, but at least it looks like it is not happening during high tourist season this time.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

FWIW, the bridge authority says that they'll post a map here (   ) soonish


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Just played my first game of tourist pinball tonight on the way home. Wasn't nearly as bad as the summer closure but there were a fair amount of people walking. Two and a half more months... ugh!


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

It's deja vu all over again.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

Today was not too bad being Friday and not the weekend. I did a favorite loop with a mix of road and gravel. Photo from the top of Marincello.



















Can someone explain why tourists seem to like walking from Visa Point down to Sausalito. Is there some guide book that says it's a nice walk from the bridge?


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

*March 23 update*

Signs on the bridge are updated. Now is says that the west sidewalk will be closed until mid-May.

Also, there is a sign saying that both sidewalks will be closed for a marathon on April 8 from 7:30 to 9:30. A bike shuttle will be in place.


----------



## ronf100 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'll have to remember to take my whistle. Hopefully, that will cut through the traffic noise


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

*grumble, grumble...*



singlespeed.org said:


> Signs on the bridge are updated. Now is says that the west sidewalk will be closed until mid-May.


Was getting excited seeing that March was ending, thinking April was the date. Now May.

Thanks for the update singlespeed.


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

Bah!

Want more cross county rides minus tourist crowds on the east side.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

centurionomega said:


> Was getting excited seeing that March was ending, thinking April was the date. Now May.


Totally with you. That is why I looked at the signs - I was hoping it would all be over soon.


----------



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

It's pretty easy to see how close or far they are to re-opening, or not as the case may be.
As the path to get to the west side of the bridge is completely torn up, so we've a way to go..


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Saw this as well make me all the more glad that we are moving to Corte Madera in two weeks but of course I will be commuting across so I still get to experience it, just get to skip the madness it is on the weekends.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

I was expecting them to run over the projected finish date. The afternoons haven't been too bad lately but I do miss the West deck for sure. Oh well, another 6 weeks and it will be done.


----------



## karungguni (Mar 8, 2012)

any chance they will keep the west side open all day when they are done. The mix of pedestrians and cyclists never works hence more and more separate paths in parks.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Greetings all. We're getting the west deck back on May 18th. Really looking forward to it after many months of clipping out.

Also came across the bridge early this morning and saw close to 200 riot cops in prep for the big Occupy riots that never came. They were ready but never needed. Even had a large catering truck in the north parking lot.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Fogdweller said:


> Greetings all. We're getting the west deck back on May 18th. Really looking forward to it after many months of clipping out.


Anyone know if this date still holds?


----------



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

May 23rd the new date! Quelle Surprise.


----------

